# Take a Swing for Skip Golf Benefit



## kahuna2114 (Oct 15, 2014)

My name is Warren Adair..I'm a Captain with the City of Goose Creek (SC) Fire Department. Friends and Family of Steve Skipton Sr. one of our Firefighters and my best friend of 22 years are hosting a benefit golf outing on Oct. 27 2014 at Crowfiled Country club (Goose Creek, SC). Steve passed away on August 23 from lung cancer as a result of being a responder at ground zero on 9/11. He leaves behind a wife, and 4 children ages 23, 17 and twin 8 year old girls. We are in desperate need need of golfers and sponsors. If there is any way in which you or your company would like to be involved, Please look over the flyer and get back to us. Please feel free to contact us with questions. Any thing you can do is greatly appreciated!!!! Thank you

Lunch will be provided by Chick Fil A Goose Creek and Dinner by TJ's BBQ and Burgers Goose Creek following  the outing...

Please feel free to pass this along to others who may be able to play or sponsor.... 













Skipton Golf Outing 2 Page Flyer jpeg.jpg



__ kahuna2114
__ Oct 15, 2014


















Skipton Golf Outing 2 Page Flyer jpeg2.jpg



__ kahuna2114
__ Oct 15, 2014






Warren Adair


----------

